# Danish: Happy birthday to you!



## jun

I need help from Danes: How do I say, "Happy birthday to you!" in Danish, please?


----------



## 1234plet

You can say this:
*Happy birthday - *Tillykke med fødselsdagen
*Happy birthday to you - *Tillykke til dig


----------



## Aleksandra75

Dear,

Is it possible to write a nice birthday wish in Danish?

thank you


----------



## hanne

Yes.

(that was the reply to the question you asked. If you were looking for another reply you probably asked the wrong question... )


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Aleksandra75 said:


> Is it possible to write a nice birthday wish in Danish?


Please re-phrase your question - we are all willing to help, but you need to describe with more detail what you need to know.

/Wilma, moderator


----------



## Aleksandra75

Yers I will try to. I have a new person in the office who is Danish and has his birtday today. I wanted to adress a nice birthday wish or a toast in Danish in case some has some ideas.

Thank you
Aleksandra


----------



## hanne

I still don't see exactly what you want - or at least I can't think of anything that matches your description, apart from what was mentioned earlier in this thread...


----------



## Sepia

Aleksandra75 said:


> Yers I will try to. I have a new person in the office who is Danish and has his birtday today. I wanted to adress a nice birthday wish or a toast in Danish in case some has some ideas.
> 
> Thank you
> Aleksandra


 
You mean short birthday greetings to write on a card or something?


----------



## Södertjej

What we're all trying to say is: please write whatever you want to say in English or German or whatever language you prefer (although that will limit the amount of replies you'd get) and we'll help you translate it (Happy Birthday is already translated on the second post of this thread), but don't ask us to create "a nice birthday wish" out of scratch for someone we don't know because we can't guess what you want to say.


----------

